# Another video lesson on the hips



## RingerPro (Apr 5, 2007)

Hey folks... a thread in another forum prompted me to make this little improptu video. Thought you all might gain something from it. 

YouTube - Golf Tips, Lessons, Instruction & Drills - The Hips #2


----------

